# 

## ADI-mistrzu

Witam,

Czy znacie jakieś metody na wzmocnienie strupy monolitycznego?

Powyżej strop nad parterem według projektu, w salonie (górny prawy róg) praktycznie na środku wypadają mi dwa słupy wspierające dach.
Czy nie dobrze by było wstawić tam jakiegoś wzmocnienia? Może nie od razu klasyczny podciąg bo szpeci sufit, ale jakiś podciąg ukryty? Myślałem nawet nad wstawieniem dwuteownika, ale czy to coś da? Chodzi o miejsce zaznaczone na niebiesko.

Jeśli dwuteownik załatwił by sprawę, to czy można było by zastąpić podciąg zaznaczony na czerwono powyżej?
Także na dwuteownik aby wyeliminować wystający podciąg?

----------


## מרכבה

A nie masz przypadkiem policzonego tego stropu? zadaj pytanie konstruktorowi - a nie na forum..
tak powinno brzmieć pytanie.. do czasu kiedy nie powiększyłem obrazku.. to nie widziałem nic zdrożnego.
Dogęszczenie siatki zbrojenia nic nie da.. dość powiedzieć ryzyk fizyk zbrojenie.. co 25cm fi 12 na co 25cm fi 12..
płyta bez mała 7m rozpiętości.. plus słupy .. pytanie do konstruktora czym to liczył? że mu wszyło takie lekkuśkie zbrojenie..
Cała płyta ma mieć niskie ugięcie.. przez obciążenie słupami np.. lekko wychodzi 20kN obciążenie z takiego słupa.
Też pręty fi 12.. dość masne pręty.. na nośność ok.. na ugięcie i rysy nie.
A i kierunek kreski niebieskiej nie ten.. idziesz w kierunku dłuższego boku.. a powinieneś iść w pionie- patrząc na obrazek.

----------


## d7d

W omawianym miejscu jest siatka dołem #12 co 25x25 cm a w stropach węższych jest więcej zbrojenia bo co 14cm i co 18cm.
Dozbrojenie pod słupami co 5cm ale ile sztuk tych dodatkowych prętów ma być i którym kierunku? Zbrojenie krzyżowe ?
Podciąg "wzmacniający może powinien być w kierunku góra / dół a nie w poziomie.
Czy oparty dołem na filarki a górą na krawędzi nadproża okiennego.
To jest projekt budowlany czy tzw. "budowlano-wykonawczy" ?
Podciągi czy nadproża powinny posiadać strzemiona. Jest o tym informacja?

Podciąg "wzmacniający" może być ukryty w stropie ale to nie ma sensu.
Należy raz a dobrze zaprojektować wszystkie stropu i nie robić dodatkowych wzmocnień.
Chyba jeszcze tego stropu nie wykonali ??

Zatrudnij projektanta konstrukcji.
Na Forum nie projektuj tylko pytaj się o kierunki i konsultuj.

----------


## מרכבה

> Zatrudnij projektanta konstrukcji.
> Na Forum nie projektuj tylko pytaj się o kierunki i konsultuj.


 dokładnie tak. bo to jest miejsce do nakierowania ..
właśnie miałem Ci pisać .. abyś Ty też się wypowiedział w tym wątku  :smile:  
Przeliczyć ten konkretny fragment stropu - sprawdzić ugięcie od dwóch sił pionowych..  
Tu aż się prosi o 2x gęściejszą siatkę ..nie koniecznie fi 12- siedzi tu współpraca beton stal i rozwarcie rys
i cała reologia betonu.

----------


## d7d

Nie ma obciążeń (lokalizacja i wartości) to nie ma możliwości wykonania modelu, obliczeń i wymiarowania.
A może ten strop już jest wykonany i dlatego prośba o "wzmocnienie" ?

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Ale faktem jest to, że takie stropy projektują na specbudzie albo rwinie bez modelu płytowego to takie klocki wychodzą,  nieprawdaż? Strop żeby był dobrze zaprojektowany musi zostać zamodelowany w programie płytowym typu robot, pl-win, abc płyta czy inne kombajny zagraniczne

----------


## מרכבה

Już sobie odpowiedziałem 16cm grubości i siatka fi 10 co 12,5cm .. jeszcze tik zbrojenia nad słupami, szczególnie tym narożnym.



> w programie płytowym typu robot, pl-win, abc płyta czy inne kombajny zagraniczne


 tylko że nie kosztują 150zł.. jak Specbud.. 
tylko ABC rama +płyta 13 kzł..  
Dobra mieszanka betonowa + gęste zbrojenie .. nie grube a gęste.. = sukces.
Jak dodasz masywny podciąg - to zrobi się rozciąganie nad pociągiem.. i cała oszczędność poszła się paść.

----------


## d7d

> ^^
> Ale faktem jest to, że takie stropy projektują na specbudzie albo rwinie bez modelu płytowego to takie klocki wychodzą,  nieprawdaż? Strop żeby był dobrze zaprojektowany musi zostać zamodelowany w programie płytowym typu robot, pl-win, abc płyta czy inne kombajny zagraniczne


Jak by projektował na RM-WINie czy tym podobnym 2D to by wyszło dużo więcej niż #12 co 25cm.
Może jest błąd w obciążeniach lub w obliczeniach.

----------


## d7d

> Już sobie odpowiedziałem 16cm grubości i siatka fi 10 co 12,5cm .. 
> Jak dodasz masywny podciąg - to zrobi się rozciąganie nad pociągiem.. i cała oszczędność poszła się paść.


Policzyłeś i wyszło #10co 12,5cm ??
Masywny podciąg czyli wystający dużo w dół ?
Może być mały moment w płycie górą nad tym podciągiem. Podciąg tez się ugina.
W pytaniu chyba nie chodziło o oszczędności tylko o naprawienie ewentualnego błędu.
Pytanie - skąd wzięło się hasło o wzmocnieniu stropu? Kto wpadł na taki pomysł.

----------


## מרכבה

> Policzyłeś i wyszło #10co 12,5cm ??


 :yes:  i dwa słupy po 25kN każdy .. 



> Może być mały moment w płycie górą nad tym podciągiem. Podciąg tez się ugina


 dokładnie tak - stąd
podciąg nie jest podporą jak ściana np - pierwsze jego ugięcie trzeba by było wyliczyć.



> W pytaniu chyba nie chodziło o oszczędności tylko o naprawienie ewentualnego błędu.


 tak prawdopodobnie - z tego co wyczytałem
płyta jeszcze nie powstała →


> Czy nie dobrze by było wstawić tam jakiegoś wzmocnienia? Może nie od razu klasyczny podciąg bo szpeci sufit, ale jakiś podciąg ukryty?


Liczyłem na rysę 0,3 mm - fi 10 lepiej wykorzystuje współpracę z betonem -.. tyle że ciut więcej roboty  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej733

Gdzie te czasy że ręcznie się to liczyło i wtedy takie głupoty nie wychodziły. Teraz mam taki projekt zbrojenia że ręce opadaja...jakby chociaż z dzień czasu pobył ten konstruktor na budowie to wiedziałby o co chodzi.

Tutaj pewnei te  co 25 cm przy płycie 18 cm wyjdzie . 
Pod słupkami daje się  (powinno się dawać) siatki  ułożone pod kontem 45 do głównego , siatka złożona z 3 -  4 prętów. Daje się ją na dolnej siatce i na górnej (ma to działać  jak halfeny na przebicie. Ooo może bardziej jak  trapezowe pręty nad słupami.  W praktyce trafienie słupkiem od dachu w miejscu gdzie leży siatka o 10 cm większa od słupka jest mało realne. Obciążenie na słupku drewnianym jest dużo mniejsze niż 25 kn...bardziej ze dwie tony.

Jak chcesz coś tam dozbrajać to zasugeruj konstruktorowi  dogęszcenie jak przy wymianie kominowym w mysl zasady (ile przeciętych tyle dodanych) od słupa żelbetowego w kierunku nadproża okiennego

----------


## d7d

> Gdzie te czasy że ręcznie się to liczyło i wtedy takie głupoty nie wychodziły. Teraz mam taki projekt zbrojenia że ręce opadaja...jakby chociaż z dzień czasu pobył ten konstruktor na budowie to wiedziałby o co chodzi.
> 
> Tutaj pewnei te  co 25 cm przy płycie 18 cm wyjdzie . 
> Pod słupkami daje się  (powinno się dawać) siatki  ułożone pod kontem 45 do głównego , siatka złożona z 3 -  4 prętów. Daje się ją na dolnej siatce i na górnej (ma to działać  jak halfeny na przebicie. Ooo może bardziej jak  trapezowe pręty nad słupami.  W praktyce trafienie słupkiem od dachu w miejscu gdzie leży siatka o 10 cm większa od słupka jest mało realne. Obciążenie na słupku drewnianym jest dużo mniejsze niż 25 kn...bardziej ze dwie tony.
> 
> Jak chcesz coś tam dozbrajać to zasugeruj konstruktorowi  dogęszcenie jak przy wymianie kominowym w mysl zasady (ile przeciętych tyle dodanych) od słupa żelbetowego w kierunku nadproża okiennego


Masz rację że ręcznie liczyło się jak się umiało liczyć . Teraz "wystarczy" mieć program. 
Pobyt na budowie nic nie pomoże jak się nie zna na konstrukcji, na statyce itp.



> Tutaj pewnei te co 25 cm przy płycie 18 cm wyjdzie .


Liczyłeś ?
O tej siatce pod katem 45 Stopni to piszesz mając na myśli przebicie płyty przez słup ?
Znasz siły od słupa? grubość stropu i klasę betonu?
Dal małych obciążeń nie ma potrzeby zbrojenia na przebicie. Oddziaływanie od słupów więźby dachu nie jest duże (ze względu na przebicie).

25 kN to jest więcej niż 2.000 kg czyli więcej niż dwie tony.



> Jak chcesz coś tam dozbrajać to zasugeruj konstruktorowi dogęszcenie jak przy wymianie kominowym w mysl zasady (ile przeciętych tyle dodanych) od słupa żelbetowego w kierunku nadproża okiennego


O czym piszesz? Konkretnie to ile dokładasz jak nic nie wycinasz?

Temat o tyle jest bez sensu, że ludzie bez uprawnień, bez odpowiedzialności i bez znajomości tematu, proponują projektowanie przez Internet  :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

> Masz rację że ręcznie liczyło się jak się umiało liczyć . Teraz "wystarczy" mieć program.


 i z tego nic.. do programu trzeba umieć wrzucić dane i wiedzieć co się otrzymuje.  Problem wielki arkusz kalkulacyjny i tablice z współczynnikami 



> Temat o tyle jest bez sensu, że ludzie bez uprawnień, bez odpowiedzialności i bez znajomości tematu, proponują projektowanie przez Internet


 kto?




> Znasz siły od słupa? grubość stropu i klasę betonu?


 nie patrzyłeś w rys..
jedną dane masz.. grubość #18cm . i tu prawdopodobnie nikt tych sił nie zna.. 
Klasa betonu, rodzaj cementu itp .. i rodzaj kruszywa..




> 25 kN to jest więcej niż 2.000 kg czyli więcej niż dwie tony.


 spokojnie siła osiowa w krokwiach jest czasem większa..

----------


## jacentyy

> Jak by projektował na RM-WINie czy tym podobnym 2D to by wyszło dużo więcej niż #12 co 25cm.
> Może jest błąd w obciążeniach lub w obliczeniach.


Ja pisze w kontekscie tych slupów w salonie, skan jest za malo czytelny, co nie zmienia faktu ze takie płyty to najlpeiej w programie do plyt należy liczyć a nie tablicami od starosolskiego, czy tez upraszczajac plyte do belki ......  na bank da sie zrobic ten strop jako plyte bez żadnych slupów i podciagów  o jednej grubości ....


do autora watku prosimy o lepszy skan !

----------


## מרכבה

Trzeba otworzyć - prawy otwórz w nowym oknie i staje się czytelne .. 
A czy mnie uszlachetni .. wklepanie do arkusza kalkulacyjnego tablic i liczenie na piechtę ? 

 ten etap już przerabiałem 
jak by się kto pytał.. nie lubię kiedy ktoś wytyka brak ręcznego liczenia.. nie kupowałem projektów na studiach.. to mam parę arkuszy kalkulacyjnych  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> i z tego nic.. do programu trzeba umieć wrzucić dane i wiedzieć co się otrzymuje.  Problem wielki arkusz kalkulacyjny i tablice z współczynnikami 
>  kto?
> 
>  nie patrzyłeś w rys..
> jedną dane masz.. grubość #18cm . i tu prawdopodobnie nikt tych sił nie zna.. 
> Klasa betonu, rodzaj cementu itp .. i rodzaj kruszywa..
> 
>  spokojnie siła osiowa w krokwiach jest czasem większa..


Mój post był odpowiedzią na post @Andrzej733 a nie na Twój post.
Grubość stropu jest znana a pozostałe dane są nieznane.
To @Andrzej733 napisał że siła w słupku będzie raczej 2 tony niż 25 kN. 
Fakt, w tym względzie źle Go zrozumiałem.
Jakie może być powierzchniowe oddziaływanie z dachu? Obliczeniowo 3,00 kN/m2
Te dwa słupki zbierają obciążenie z pow ok 25m2 (może mniejszej) czyli na dwa słupki przypadnie w sumie np. 75 kN a może dużo mniej a może dużo więcej.
Nikt nie widział konstrukcji więźby dachu.

Uwaga dotycząca oprogramowania mówi o tym, że do programu można wszystko wsadzić i on dobrze policzy dla tych wsadzonych danych.
Niekoniecznie musi to dać prawidłowy wynik bo były złe dane i złe parametry brzegowe, obliczeniowe.
Rodzaj cementu i rodzaj kruszywa uwzględniasz w statyce i w wymiarowaniu żelbetu ?

----------


## ADI-mistrzu

Nie spodziewałem się aż takiego odzewu, ale przyznam że miło  :smile: 

W chwili obecnej jest wykonana tylko płyta fundamentowa, na wiosnę ma ruszyć reszta, a więc jest jeszcze chwila aby naprawić ewentualne błędy projektowe.
Poniżej lepszy skan stropu nad parterem oraz rzut piętra i więźby dachowej, wieczorem postaram się przesłać skan obliczeń stropu.
   
https://obrazki.elektroda.pl/2441623900_1508910008.png
https://obrazki.elektroda.pl/2750946800_1508910008.png
https://obrazki.elektroda.pl/6756153400_1508910008.png

Wiem że forum nie jest ostatecznym miejsce na naprawę takich rzeczy, ale jednak wolę pójść do konstruktora już z czymś konkretnym (jeśli będzie). Mogło się także okazać, że wszystko jest dobrze i tak naprawdę niema się czym martwić.

----------


## jajmar

Wygląda ze masz tam zagęszczone zbrojenie do 5cm w  rejonie słupów w obu kierunkach to tworzy wzmocnienie. Z tym że te dodatkowe  prety to powinny do podpór dochodzić a ze szkicu wygląda jakby tak nie było.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Dokładnie tam nie ma słupów w tym salonie, tak wiec nie ma w sumie co "wzmacniać", 

@ADI-mistrzu : zapytaj się konstruktora jaki model obliczeniowy przyjal do obliczania konstrukcji, dodatkowo czy strop nad garazem jest na innym poziomie aniżeli nad rerszta domu ?

----------


## d7d

Projekt wygląda na powtarzalny (typowy) więc kontakt z konstruktorem może być utrudniony.
@ADI-mistrzu - prześlij rysunki konstrukcyjne.

----------


## ADI-mistrzu

Projekt jest indywidualny więc mam kontakt do projektantów i tak, strop nad garażem jest niżej.
Poniżej przekrój budynku:
 
https://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5786190500_1508917507.png
Dach jest dwuspadowy z naczółkami.
 
https://obrazki.elektroda.pl/9792074500_1508917622.jpg

----------


## מרכבה

Sprawa jest dość prosta.. trzeba podnieść sztywność całej płyty ! a nie tylko fragmentu - robiąc zbrojenie alla na przebicie.
Nie powinno się stosować już stali 0. Klasa C np B500sp .. i na strzemiona .. zwłaszcza konstrukcyjne - gdzie to zbrojenie przenosi siłę ścinającą.
O ile zbrojenie podłużne przenosi rozwarcie rys w pionie, tak strzemiona mają przenosić rozwarcie poziome .. tak obrazowo można opisać działanie..
wtedy będzie  Ci łatwiej podjąć decyzję.. że gładkim prętem się nie robi takiego zbrojenia.. żebra mają na celu polepszenie współpracy betonu z stalą..

jak masz 4 pręty fi 12 .=113 mm2 .. to ile to będzie w fi 10.. 
Nie tak dano zbierałem reakcję z dachu, tyle że był poparty w kalenicy.. i wyszło ~25 kN na słup..
to jak byś postawił akwarium na 2,5m3 wody .. razy 2.

I ciągle nie chodzi o nośność.. bo to na 3 prętach na mb da się zrobić.. do ugięcia L/60 L70 można się bawić w odchudzanie betonu ze stali.. tyle że ..
nie da się takiego stropu użytkować. banana będziesz miał.. nie strop.
Stąd zbroi się na rysę.. min 0,4mm i mniejszą.. stąd wychodzi więcej stali = mniejsze ugięcie..
to tak jak byś koraliki na sznurek nawlekał.. bo tak zachowuje się beton z rysami..
im więcej sznurków, tym koraliki bliżej siebie.. i bardziej prosta linia.

klasa betonu .. powinna być opisana WnW.. wiadro wody na worek.. (10L wody na 25kg cementu).

----------


## d7d

Beton na taki strop kupuje się w wytwórni. Podaje się wymaganą klasę betonu i oczekiwaną konsystencję mieszanki (np. pod pompę).
Generalnie zamawia się tęż pompę.
Nikt nie kręci betonu do stropu na budowie.
Zbrojenie #12 co 25cm to chyba jest za mało (nie liczyłem).
#12 co 25cm = 4 x 1,13cm2 = 4,52cm
#10 co 17,5cm = 4,49cm2.

----------


## Andrzej733

Ostatnio miałem strop 16 grubość i zbrojony fi 10 co 25 dołem, ale płyta ciągła i górą co 12 i 15 cm. Sugerowałem że taka płyta będzie mało sztywna , ale konstruktor stwierdził  że jest ok. Strop jest (juz tam tynki idą), ale  jak człowiek skoczy na strop z metra to czuć drgania, co kto woli. Oszczędności sa ważne ale trzeba trochę wybiegać do przodu  i mieć wyobraźnię aby projektować z sensem

----------


## d7d

> Ostatnio miałem strop 16 grubość i zbrojony fi 10 co 25 dołem, ale płyta ciągła i górą co 12 i 15 cm. Sugerowałem że taka płyta będzie mało sztywna , ale konstruktor stwierdził  że jest ok. Strop jest (juz tam tynki idą), ale  jak człowiek skoczy na strop z metra to czuć drgania, co kto woli. Oszczędności sa ważne ale trzeba trochę wybiegać do przodu  i mieć wyobraźnię aby projektować z sensem


#10 co 25cm to mało. Jak była rozpiętość tych stropów?
Jaki beton i jaka stal?
Z wysokości jednego metra to się raczej nie skacze na strop  :wink:

----------


## jacentyy

ja mam strop który ma dosc spore rozpietosci a zbropjenie głowne jest fi 10 co 25 cm , jedynie w newralgicznych miejscach jest dozbrojone zgodnie z momentami, 
nic sie nie rysuje ugiecia w normie, na stropie opierja sie slupy z dachu ...

----------


## ADI-mistrzu

Poniżej zdjęcie obliczeń płyty nad salonem:
 
https://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5015055500_1508995869.jpg

Wybaczcie że tak późno, ale wczoraj już nie dałem rady tego zrobić.

----------


## מרכבה

I są "obliczenia" ręczne ..  :ohmy:  bo pakiet spec .. to przerobione na exe .. obliczenia ręczne.. 
gdzie dwie siły skupione i prawidłowy schemat statyczny ? przecież płyta nie jest utwierdzona od dołu..
mx24,5 kNm i my16,4.. pierwsze jest ponad 2x tyle co z Twojego załącznika.. łosiem prętów fi 10 aż się prosi co 12,5cm w obu kierunkach..

----------


## ADI-mistrzu

Ogólnie beton planuje brać z wytwórni i zalać pompą (tak zrobiona została płyta fundamentowa).
Prosił bym tylko o rady czy faktycznie lepiej coś zmodyfikować aby mi się banan nie zrobił w salonie.

Poszedł bym wtedy z tymi informacjami dopiero do konstruktora.
Wolę jednak więcej wydać niż potem męczyć się latami nad pękającym albo obwisłym sufitem.

----------


## מרכבה

Co najmniej 8 dziesiątek.. dołem.. wychodzi co 12,5cm.. daj oczko 10x10.. i górą też dość mocno zagęść przy słupie schodowym i słupie między salonem a nie wiem.. kuchnią. gdzie jest niby podciąg. Problem w tym liczeniu .. jest bark uwzględnienia prawie 5ton.. co najmniej 5 ton.
2x 25kN.. od słupów. Wzmocnienie na przebicie nic nie da.. nie ta siła..
ale ugięcie się zwiększa od tymi słupami .. nie wiadomo jak uwzględnić taki przypadek.. w programie- który daje tylko obciążenie równomiernie rozłożone..

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Moiwilem ze to specbud  :smile:  takie stropy powinno się robić tylko w programach do modeli plytowych najlepiej z modulem wymiarujacym .... takie obliczenia w wogole nie uwzgledniaja ciaglosci plyty na calym budynku , a gdzie tu mowic o ugieciach w stanie zarysowanym ......

----------


## jajmar

Zgadzam się z kolegami że ten sposób liczenie to deko nie na taka płytę. Ja tego typu płyty liczę w Plato jako całość. Co do tych słupów to są dwa ale podpora w dachu jest jedna tyle że wypadła w drzwiach wiec ktoś je okraczył słupami.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Notki obliczeniowe robi ten plato ?

----------


## Andrzej733

w sumie to ze zbrojeniem to takie gdybanie. A jedynym sposobem  aby to zrobić najzdrowiej jest zwiększenie grubości płyty bezwładność rośnie w 3 potędze  to jak wylejesz 20 cm zamiast 18 to znacznie zwiększasz nośność i zmniejszasz ugięcie przy tech samych iliścisch stali.

----------


## מרכבה

16 cm - wyszło ugięcie 15mm po zarysowaniu na 8fi 10  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> 16 cm - wyszło ugięcie 15mm po zarysowaniu na 8fi 10


Schemat płyty wolnopodpartej czy uciąglona w lewo i w dół?
Zbrojenie #12 co 25cm przy siłach od dachu 2 x 25kN x 1,2 to jest trochę za mało dla płyty 18cm C20/25.
W rejonie słupów należy dodać po 2#12 pod każdym słupem (w kierunku poziomym i 2#12 w kierunku poziomym przy uciągleniu.

W sumie dodatkowo 6#12 i będzie nośność i ugięcia z zapasem spełnione. Można zamienić #12 na odpowiednią ilość #10.

----------


## wojtusp

A w ogóle można tak zostawić górę stropu bez zbrojenia? Bo ja zawsze w projektach daję górą i dołem siatkę np. fi10 co 10 i do tego dokładam pręty gdzie brakuje zbrojenia. Bo nie zawsze da się przewidzieć precyzyjnie siły jakie gdzie wystąpią. Dlatego pozostawianie nie zbrojonych powierzchni przy ustroju statycznie niewyznaczalnym jest ryzykowne. 

Przy takim układzie sił (słupy w środku stropu) nie wystarczające jest dozbrojenie lokalne stropu pod słupem. Musi być zrobiona analiza dokładna takiego stropu. 

Albo zmieniona więźba dachowa na coś gdzie nie będą tu słupy potrzebne. Albo podciąg dać tam pod słupy i wtedy można to liczyć takimi prostymi ręcznymi metodami  :smile:

----------


## d7d

@wojtusp
Strop jest policzyłem "metodami dokładnymi".
Zbrojenie górą musi być dołożone górą (i dołem) tam gdzie jest obliczeniowo i konstrukcyjnie potrzebne.
Zbrojenie górne na całej powierzchni nie jest niezbędne ale można dać. Częsta też tak robię.
Podane przez Ciebie #10 co 10cm to nie jest mało, to jest 7,85cm2/m - dużo więcej niż obliczeniowo wymagane zbrojenie dolne !
Wytyczne podane na Forum to nie projekt konstrukcji stropu.
Tym zajmuje się projektant na zlecenie Inwestora.

----------


## ADI-mistrzu

Ok, to teraz żebym wiedział z czym pójść do architekta...
Mogę zwiększyć grubość stropy do 20cm jeśli to faktycznie pomorze.
Ale jeśli chodzi o zbrojenie, bo tutaj już mam lekki mętlik... zagęścić i dodać dodatkowo zbrojenie górą?

A może w ogóle zastanowić się nad filigranem 20cm? I dozbroić górą?

----------


## מרכבה

Nie potrzeba robić tak grubej płyt.. przy 16cm  wyszło ok .. tym bardziej przy 18.
Dołem daj gęściej po środku.. aby na samym środku przechodziło 2x8 prętów.. 8 po X i 8 po Y .. tam gdzie zaczyna się górne zbrojenie..
dolne wystarczy cm 20..

----------


## ADI-mistrzu

Jasne, uspokoiłeś mnie nieco.

A jest jakaś metoda aby podciąg zaznaczony na czerwono (w pierwszym poście) ukryć?

----------


## d7d

Pewnie da się chociaż w pobliżu są dwa słupki podpierające więźbę dachu.

----------


## jacentyy

@adi mistrzu najlepiej zlec przeliczenie stropu innemu konstruktorowi ktory uzywa oprogramowania do plyt,

----------


## ADI-mistrzu

Orientujecie się ile może taka przyjemność kosztować?

----------


## Andrzej733

Kupujesz projekt, jakis konstruktor to liczył, teraz podważasz kompetencje konstruktora,.
Weź ty to olej i rób jak w projekcie zamiast kombinować. jak pójdziesz do konstruktora i powiesz że na forum sie pytałeś..to cię wyśmieje. jak powiesz żeby wzmocnił...to wzmocni, tu nie ma przepisów blokujących można wzmacniać i wzmacniać nawet bez sensu ale jak płacisz to dlaczego nie.

Wiesz ile prętów jest w płycie kanałowej obliczonej na obciążenie 1 tony na metr? Dowiedz się i wtedy sie zastanów o czym piszesz  :smile:

----------


## d7d

@Andrzej733
Płyty kanałowe na ogół nie sią liczone na 10 kN/m2, mają grubość 20-24cm i jak sama nazwa wskazuje mają kanały i dlatego mają ciężar rzędu 2,60-2,80 kN/m2 a nie ~4,5 kN/m2.
Zaletą tej płyty w tym projekcie jest oparcie na 4 krawędziach i uciąglenie.
W płycie kanałowej jest zbrojenie jest co ok. 20cm a tutaj co 25cm.
To nie są porównywalne stropy.

Wiesz jakie jest zbrojenie płyty kanałowej ?

@ADI-mistrzu nie podważa kompetencji tylko pyta się.
W tym projekcie i tak są "drobne".

----------


## Andrzej733

no ja wiem . Sądziłem że ty także.
Otóż drodzy panowie płyta 120  obciążenie tona powinna mieć dwa pręty fi 16 po bokach...nie co 20 czy 25 cm.
Płyta kanałowa zwykła (bloki np) ma dwa pręty fi 12 po bokach. Pręty rozdzielcze to bodajże fi 5 co 40 cm.  :smile: 
Grubość 24 .Schemat obliczeniowy wolnopodparty. A przejmujecie się czy 9 prętów w płycie ciągłej zastąpi dwa w kanałowej  :smile:

----------


## d7d

Serio w płycie kanałowej szerokości są tylko dwa pręty nośne (nie piszę o rozdzielczych) ?
Tona obciążenia to na całą płytę czy na 1m2 ?

----------


## wojtusp

Nie ma to jak porównywać płyty, która jest zbrojona cięgnami o wytrzymałości ponad 2000 MPa i dodatkowo sprężona z betonu zazwyczaj klasy C40/50. 

I raczej w każdym żeberku tej płyty jest co najmniej jedno cięgno.

----------


## d7d

@Andrzej733 pisze o zwykłych płytach kanałowych a nie o sprężonych  :wink: 
Pisze o zbrojeniu płyty kanałowej dwoma prętami #16 !!  :big grin:

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Bsz sensu sa te dywagacje, autor watku jak chce zooptymalizowac strop pod wzgledem podciagow , musi sie udac do konstruktora ktory uzyaa oprogramowania do plyt a ile ta przyjemnosc kosztuje mysle ze z 1000 pln, ( oprogrampwanie niestety kosztuje )

----------


## Andrzej733

No chyba byliście w wytwórni płyt kanałowych?   :smile:  (jak pierwszy raz zobaczyłem płytę na obciążenie  1tony to sie dosłownie mocno zdziwiłem ilością stali w niej, zwłaszcza że producent oszukał i do budowy 3 piętrowego  magazynu gdzie powinno byc obciążenie 1 tony dał płyty do mieszkaniówki z dwoma dwunastkami i), 
W Konbecie linia do sprężonych jest też fajna, a najciekawszy jest proces dojrzewania betonu . No i sam proces napinania (Jak sądzicie jaka długość jest linii w konbecie?

----------


## ADI-mistrzu

Nie chodzi o podważanie kompetencji, a zasadę ograniczonego zaufania i zapobiegania.
Jeśli konstruktor się pomyli i strop jednak obwiśnie to kto ma największy problem? Z tego powodu zbieram informacje.

O podciąg także pytam z ciekawości, fajnie by było go ukryć, ale jeśli jest to kłopotliwe, skomplikowane czy ryzykowne to się nie upieram. Czasem konstruktor zrobi to w pewien sposób bo jest prościej, mimo istnienia innych możliwości.

----------


## wojtusp

Można zrobić nadciąg. Czyli belka żelbetowa w warstwie styropianu i wylewki. Czyli można zrobić belkę o wysokości ok. (16+5+5=26cm)

----------


## מרכבה

Nie trzeba nic robić prócz dozbrojenia tego co jest ! pręt co 25cm w takim stropie.. to jest zbrojenie tylko nośne..a gdzie ugięcia ?
Ma projekt na 25cmx25cm.. bez latania i szukania i dodatkowych kosztów.. daj w przęśle co 12,5cm fi 12 i sprawa jest zakończona.
tam gdzie zaczyna się górne zbrojenie dajesz co 25cm dołem..- bo dołem tam nie trzeba dogęszczenia.
Ile Cie ta stal będzie więcej kosztować.. a ile już czasu szukasz .. odpowiedzi.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Merkava jak ktos to liczyl w specbudzie to i momenty bedzie mial diametralnie rozne od tego jak przyjmnie schemat ciagły , płyty jako calości, Tak wiec taki strop trzeba przeliczyc na nowo  i moze sie okazac ze podciagu nie bedzie trzeba , albo zrobi sie nadciag bo i tak na gorze jest sciana w tym miejscu, ale do takiego stropu trzeba podejsc kompleksowo a nie wydzielac plyty ktore liczyc sie osobno i coś tam koryguje z uwagi na ciaglość..

----------


## d7d

Tak, podciągu może nie być. 
Trzeba "tylko" odpowiednio dozbroić ten fragment stropu.
Trzeba tez wydłużyć zbrojenie górne nad podporami.

----------


## מרכבה

obciążenie prócz ciężaru z -5kPa - płyta podparta na obwodzie - oraz jeden słup.. zero podciągów.. pod środku.. i dwie siły po 25kN.. których 
nie ma w specbudzie.. 
najważniejsze, aby się połapać w wymiarach płyty  :wink:

----------


## giman

> W Konbecie linia do sprężonych jest też fajna, a najciekawszy jest proces dojrzewania betonu . No i sam proces napinania (Jak sądzicie jaka długość jest linii w konbecie?


Nie wiem, nie byłem, planuje od nich strop.
Coś z nimi nie ten tego? Nie strasz, napisz.

----------

